# Beinhartes Wintertraining 2011/2012 - Indoor Cycling - Angebot 1



## matthias2003 (30. September 2011)

Damit die kalte Jahreszeit für die Beinharten nicht radfrei bleibt, möchte ich Euch von Astrid folgende Info weitergeben:
_Indoor Cycling als Wintertraining im Studio Fit`n Fun in Mainz-Finthen, Flugplatzstr. 31._
_*Ab Oktober* startet das Winterprogramm:_
_*Dienstags von 20.30 -21.30* ( Stufe M/F)_
_*Samstags von 11.00-12.00* (A)_
_beide Kurse fahre ich  . Indoor-Cycling Spaß für Jung und Alt mit motivierender Musik. _
_*Anmeldung: *Ganz einfach, an dem Tag, an dem ihr fahren möchtet einfach anrufen und Euch auf die Liste setzen lassen. *Tel: 06131 474740*_
_Bitte bis spätestens 19.00 Uhr telefonisch melden und ein Bike reservieren._
_Das Ganze kostet mit Zehnerkarte 60 + 1 Gratis Cycling Stunde, Einzelfahrscheine sind zum Preis von 6 sind ebenfalls erhältlich._

_Ich bin ausgebildete Indoor-Cycling- Instructorin und freue mich sehr auf Euer kommen. _
_cu_
_Astrid_
​


----------



## Ripman (27. Oktober 2011)

Bevor dieser Thread jetzt ganz im Nirvana verschwindet hieve ich das  Teil einfach mal mit der Bitte an die Admins hoch, das Ganze endlich mal im  Seitenkopf anzupinnen. 

Scheint echt schwer zu sein, solche Informationen auch ohne direkten  Hinweis, als wichtig und lesenswert zu klassifizieren. Dazu zählt im  Übrigen auch der Beitrag zum Mädels-Fahrtechniktraining, der aus meiner  Sicht ebenfalls wichtig genug ist, um bis zum tatsächlichen Beginn  jederzeit auffindbar im Kopf der Seite zu stehen hat.

Für meine Begriffe sollte das automatisch für alle Veranstaltungen, ob Beinhart oder nicht, gelten. Oder .... macht einfach eine neue Abteilung
auf, in der ausschließlich Veranstaltungen usw. gepostet werden können. Man muss sich dann nicht mehr durch das ganze Flowtrail-Baumfäll- und Streckensperrungsgedöns durchwurschteln. Danke.

Schade, hier war es echt mal kollegial und lustisch, aber die Zeiten  scheinen leider vorbei zu sein. Mir scheint, dass hier neuerdings  verstärkt persönliche Interessen bzw. Desinteressen und/oder Ressentiments den Ton angeben. Sofern ich mich  getäuscht haben sollte, sorry. Es wird aber ziemlich schwer sein, mich  vom Gegenteil zu überzeugen.

Schade, schade.

CU

Jürgen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## typo (28. Oktober 2011)

Mönsch Jürgen Du hast ja recht, aber wenn Du Dich so aufregst bekommst Du noch einen Herzriss. Das will keiner!


----------



## Achim (29. Oktober 2011)

Link zum *Studio*


----------



## matthias2003 (30. Oktober 2011)

Ripman schrieb:


> Bevor dieser Thread jetzt ganz im Nirvana verschwindet hieve ich das  Teil einfach mal mit der Bitte an die Admins hoch, das Ganze endlich mal im  Seitenkopf anzupinnen.
> 
> Scheint echt schwer zu sein, solche Informationen auch ohne direkten  Hinweis, als wichtig und lesenswert zu klassifizieren. Dazu zählt im  Übrigen auch der Beitrag zum Mädels-Fahrtechniktraining, der aus meiner  Sicht ebenfalls wichtig genug ist, um bis zum tatsächlichen Beginn  jederzeit auffindbar im Kopf der Seite zu stehen hat.
> 
> ...


Hallo Jürgen,
der Beitrag ist nun oben angepinnt! 
Das Forum lebt nicht nur durch die Administratoren und Moderatoren, sondern auch durch die Mitarbeit aller User die hier etwas posten oder "nur" lesen. Eine einfache PN an Präsi oder mich mit der Bitte "oben anpinnen" hätte gereicht.
Wenn Dir im Forum etwas nicht passt, oder Du Änderungswünsche hast, dann schreibe das doch bitte sachlich an uns, der "Beigeschmack" interessiert die Leser nicht.

zum aktuellen Beitrag:
Bei diesem Beitrag, den ich damals für Astrid einstellte, habe ich das anpinnen wohl vergessen. Jeder Beinharte hat aber im Newsletter Ende September diese Info bekommen. Warum es im aktuellen Newsletter nicht mehr aufgeführt wurde kann ich nicht sagen. Hier scheinen wohl auch nur "Menschen" im Spiel zu sein und da geht halt mal was unter und wird vergessen.

Matthias


----------



## Ripman (30. Oktober 2011)

Danke!


----------

